# Fiance visa has been issued, here is a complete list of documents we included



## uk5671 (Nov 16, 2011)

We don't have much of our own money, my fiance has been refused 4 visas before, but we did it!

-Letter from sponsor (12 pages, explaining relationship in depth and talking about finances, future plans, past probs with visas, pleading with them, everything!)

-Letter from applicant (confirming info on sponsor's letter from his point of view, in Spanish and translated into English)

-Email from sponsor's parents expressing support for the relationship

-Emails from friends, 15 in total, expressing their support for our relationship

-Copies of all flight e-tickets from each time we have seen each other

-Copies of bus tickets, zoo tickets, tours, anything we have accumulated through the years with both our names on

-Email about rent from past landlord in Australia

-Applicant's college certificates from when he studied English in Australia

-6 pages of photos of us together over the 3.5 years we've been together, each page with about 9 photos

-Letter in Spanish from applicant's parents expressing support, translated and signed

-Skype screen shots of old conversations

-Emails between us, facebook screenshots of conversations and messages (probably about 15 altogether)

-Phone bills from sponsor which list UK to Peru calls

-Spanish language certificates from sponsor (I started learning when we met)

-Western union slips from Australia to show we were being supported by his parents

-Detailed budget listing all money available to the 2 of us for the first 6 months if accepted, divided into 6 (worth telling you here that applicant himself has nothing and I only work part time and earn £7000 per year, but we will have free accomodation and food from my parents and lots of offers of support from family members totalling about £20,000)

-Letter from sponsor's sister saying she will help support us and printed out statements

-Letter from sponsor's parents confirming we can stay at their house for free for as long as we like

-6 months worth of sponsor's bank statements. All transactions over £100 highlighted and explained just with a pen

-6 months worth of sponsor's payslips

-Letter from friend expressing that she has numerous contacts for a job for applicant after the 6 months

-Letter from friend saying she will help support us and copies of her statements

-Statement from Peruvian bank detailing applicant's parents' savings, with certified English translation

-Letter from solicitor stating sponsor is due a £5000 inheritance (the inheritance has already been received, but about £3000 was remaining - the other £2000 had been spent on visiting my fiance in Peru for a month)

-Official business document from applicant's parents' business, certified English translation

-Official Immigration House Inspection certificate (this cost £230 but they were able to confirm the house will not be overcrowded and is plenty big enough)

-Mortgage statement from sponsor's parents

-Deeds (printed from the land registry website for a few pounds)

-Photos of the inside of sponsor's parent's house

-Letter from sponsor's employer saying couple can rent a cheap flat from him if we decide to do so

-Letter from sponsor's employer saying she can take on more hours at work if she wants to

-Job offer for applicant for after the 6 months from family friend of sponsor

-Sponsor's degree certificate

-Sponsor's CV

-Provisional wedding certificate

-Original wedding invitation

-Print outs from internet of hotel we want for our honeymoon

-Applicant's English certificates (TOEIC in speaking, reading, listening)

-Print out from internet explaining TOEIC scores

-Applicant's passport

-Copies of every page of sponsor's passport

-Embassy's criteria printout written on by us referring each point to varying documents in the application

That's it! We didn't get any professional advise but I looked at these forums a lot, and spent weeks preparing the documents.

I know first hand how devastating it is to be refused so I really hope this list helps somebody!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL!

We supplied a lot less than that (e.g. just 4 photos), one short sponsor letter, covering letter and some explanatory notes where bank balances didn't follow a pattern (e.g. I received a once-off cheque for £3300). No emails, no tickets etc, but a couple of phone bills and 12 Skype screenshots. Oh, and booking details for civil ceremony and hotel. 

We did go overboard on the sponsor support (providing deeds as well as mortgage statements, utility bills etc) but everything else was bare minimum - our list here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...yone-worried-about-evidence-fiancee-visa.html


----------



## uk5671 (Nov 16, 2011)

Haha, yeah we did over do everything. A lot of what we included probably didn't count for much. My main worry was the amount of times he'd been refused visas (he had previously overstayed on a visa in Australia too) so I included everything I possibly could to try and overcompensate. The UK visitor visa my fiance was refused for 3 years ago lacked in just about everything and the refusal letter was long, so I would say better to include any evidence you can get your hands on. But that's just my experience!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We were worried - when my partner had stayed here, it never occurred to us to ask others to take our photo (why???) and we could have kicked ourselves later. At the time though, it just didn't occur. We have a few emails but most of our relationship has been via Skype video so we didn't have much to show there either. That's why I rather went overboard on the sponsor stuff in the hope that would make up for it!


----------



## uk5671 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well it obviously worked so you did something right! I actually said in my sponsor letter that they could look at our facebook profiles to see all photos of us together and they could look back to see the whole course of our relationship. I felt a bit silly, but our facebook accounts have overwhelming evidence, so thought why not! I'm sure they wouldn't have bothered looking though. I'm so relieved to finally have this visa after years of living apart, but now I need to start worrying about the marriage visa :/


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

wow.. i thought my list is huge.. your is even comprehensive!


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

can i know how did you submit your original? 

I am putting each each original in a A4 sheet protector (plastic with many holes at the side) 

i asked the visa collection department, they said i cannot submit the ring file as the package size is quite limited. 

do you guys tie up your orignal?

copies, i intend to bind them up. 

Please advice.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Kitara said:


> can i know how did you submit your original?
> 
> I am putting each each original in a A4 sheet protector (plastic with many holes at the side)
> 
> ...



We didn't use any special folders or dividers, but merely clipped together related papers with covering notes for anything that needed explaining. We arranged them into sections of applicant personal identity (passport, any documents explaining past name changes etc), sponsor papers (covering letter, bank statements, mortgage, deeds and utility bills), relationship evidence (a covering note with photos, the Skype screenshots and the supporting letters from our friends/family), and another clipped-together note and papers for our ceremony plans... Without folders, the whole pile of paper was pretty thick!! 

We provided photocopies of the important documents(identity and such) but not bank statements, relationship and ceremony stuff.


----------



## uk5671 (Nov 16, 2011)

We tried to use a folder with our first application (a bendy plastic folder with dividers) but at the embassy they made my fiance take all the papers out! So this time we literally gave them a pile of papers and it was fine.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow... Was it ur photocopies version or the original?


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

What is this for? ==> -Letter from applicant (confirming info on sponsor's letter from his point of view, in Spanish and translated into English

Do you have a sample of applicant cover letter?


----------



## uk5671 (Nov 16, 2011)

Basically it was just a letter describing our relationship and explaining his reasons for the visa. My letter as sponsor was much more in depth (with English being my first language we felt I was better equipped to write the main letter), we felt it was important to include a letter from the applicant as well though. I am not sure you would need to do any of this in as much detail as we did though. Like I said we had many issues and felt we needed to explain previous visa overstays and refusals, and describe our complicated money situation.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

oooo....

where do you put your spouse cover letter? 

was it being placed at the spouse information session?

Applicant cover letter, do i need to put the list of item that i am attaching to it? 

Thank you.


----------



## uk5671 (Nov 16, 2011)

I put everything in the order I listed on this thread. I can't see why the order of documents would make much difference, as long as the information's there.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

UK5671: i heard from others.. to ease the officer from finding the document..


----------



## uk5671 (Nov 16, 2011)

But surely they can't refuse a visa because of the order of the documents? As long as they are in some sort of logical order I can't see why it'd be a problem. I'm not an expert though so it's probably best not to take my word for it, though my documents were in the order listed and I was accepted.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We included an *applicant covering letter* which was a very short summary of our relationship (that was attached to the front of everything with the application), a *sponsor's letter* which talked mostly about support, maintenance, where we'd be living and future plans, and a couple of *very short covering notes* where anything was needed (for example: our main bank account had an unexpected cheque payment that didn't fit any normal pattern, and another explaining my partner's divorce status attached to her paperwork).


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Why do you need to include parent divorce letter?

I am the applicant. Do i need to include my parent divorce certificate?

i have submitted it online!! butterfly feelings

i am going to submit my document and make payment tomorrow!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

As far as I know, the only divorce paperwork you need to include is anything pertaining to yours or your spouse's divorces. We only applied for the fiancee (not spouse) visa so I don't even know if it's relevant to the spouse visa, but we needed to provide divorce paperwork to demonstrate that we will both be legally entitled to marry within the fiancee visa timeframe.

If you've had any changes to your name not explained by a past marriage/divorce, it might be a good idea to provide paperwork for that too. For example: as a child my mother remarried and so my surname was changed, so I supplied the paperwork to show this (probably entirely unnecessary in my case because I'm the sponsor rather than applicant, and I already did this same thing to obtain my UK passport).

Good luck with your application!


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

2farapart said:


> As far as I know, the only divorce paperwork you need to include is anything pertaining to yours or your spouse's divorces. We only applied for the fiancee (not spouse) visa so I don't even know if it's relevant to the spouse visa, but we needed to provide divorce paperwork to demonstrate that we will both be legally entitled to marry within the fiancee visa timeframe.
> 
> If you've had any changes to your name not explained by a past marriage/divorce, it might be a good idea to provide paperwork for that too. For example: as a child my mother remarried and so my surname was changed, so I supplied the paperwork to show this (probably entirely unnecessary in my case because I'm the sponsor rather than applicant, and I already did this same thing to obtain my UK passport).
> 
> Good luck with your application!


Thank you.. we are both single before marriage. 

i have document to prove that. 

am so nervous.. tomorrow submitting the document..


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

I have submit all my document today! Guess what! Visa collection center asked me to remove skype, email and mobile call record! They said married don't need all these to.prove. I think my document is too thick. However, they did write on the document check list that they have asked me to remove the following document n they counter sign it.


----------

